# Ton confinement 2.0 se passe-t-il bien ?



## boninmi (28 Octobre 2020)

Bon alors j'y vais, après ce nouveau confinement bizarre, il me semble qu'un nouveau fil s'impose.


----------



## aCLR (29 Octobre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> un nouveau fil s'impose


pour la seconde pause !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Octobre 2020)

Qu'avez-vous prévu pour tenir pendant ces 4 semaines ?


----------



## Romuald (29 Octobre 2020)

Coté PQ il me reste 5 ou 6 rouleaux, par contre j'ai terminé le pain au p'tit déj', et la ça craint.


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2020)

*Attestation couvre-feu : téléchargez le formulaire papier ou smartphone*

Qui suit ?


----------



## Franz59 (29 Octobre 2020)

Les GAFAM vont encore se goinfrer...


----------



## boninmi (29 Octobre 2020)

Légères inquiétudes ...
Je dois déménager le 17/11 puis emménager le 16/12, avec signature d'actes notariés les 18/11 et 15/12 ... les déménagements dans une même région restent-ils possibles ? La réponse semble être plus ou moins oui.
Entre temps confinement en ville ...


----------



## chafpa (29 Octobre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Entre temps confinement en ville ...


Mais pour le 3ème, tu seras peut-être à la campagne 

OK, je sors >>>>>


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2020)

Pas de changement pour ma part 
Boulot avec attestation pour me déplacer partout


----------



## boninmi (29 Octobre 2020)

Ce matin ruée dans les librairies à Grenoble, personnel débordé ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
Courage à tous !

@aCLR comment vas-tu ? 
Pourrez-tu réouvrir mon bar ? je posterai une nouvelle formule avec cheminée + Gewurtz' 

Bonne journée encore avec Max jusqu'à minuit parce qu'il est "libre Max"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Qu'avez-vous prévu pour tenir pendant ces 4 semaines ?


Le sage a fait des réserves ...
Le très sage s'est acheté un Colt 45 pour piquer les réserves du sage ...


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Octobre 2020)

Le contrôle technique de la bagnole prévu en juin, finalement obtenu pour mercredi 4 prochain et payé par internet pourra-t-il avoir lieu ?
L'agence du CT ne répond surtout pas au téléphone. On doit être 10 000 à téléphoner...


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Octobre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Attestation couvre-feu : téléchargez le formulaire papier ou smartphone*
> 
> Qui suit ?



Benjamin !


----------



## boninmi (29 Octobre 2020)

chafpa a dit:


> Mais pour le 3ème, tu seras peut-être à la campagne


Ça reste possible pour l'instant ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> . On doit être 10 000 à téléphoner...


Sa trésorerie te dit merci ! 


Human-Fly a dit:


> Benjamin !


Bravo ! Tu files direct en 4ème semaine !


----------



## chafpa (29 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le contrôle technique de la bagnole prévu en juin, finalement obtenu pour mercredi 4 prochain et payé par internet pourra-t-il avoir lieu ?
> L'agence du CT ne répond surtout pas au téléphone. On doit être 10 000 à téléphoner...


Officiellement oui depuis ce matin : Les garages auto et se qui gravitent autour  restent ouverts !


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2020)

Ça se corse : Attestations de déplacement: les formulaires papier ou smartphone qu'il faudra télécharger  

Versions définitives en ligne demain, 30/10. Auteur anonyme, mais bon, on fera sans !


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Octobre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Ce matin ruée dans les librairies à Grenoble, personnel débordé ...



Sage initiative. Un mauvais livre peut remplacer le bon PQ.



Franz59 a dit:


> Les GAFAM vont encore se goinfrer...



Ben oui. J'attends la parution d'un livre depuis le mois de mars. Sur Amazon, ils l'indiquent pour le 9 novembre. J'avais prévu de me rendre en librairie pour le commander aux alentours du 12…


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Octobre 2020)

Reconfinement: «Macron a fait passer ses échecs pour une fatalité»
					

FIGAROVOX/TRIBUNE - Le professeur de communication politique Arnaud Benedetti passe au crible le registre employé mercredi soir par le chef de l’État: selon lui, en donnant des coups de projecteur sur quelques faits, Emmanuel Macron n’a pas su démontrer la cohérence d’ensemble de son action.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				












						Reconfinement: d’autres stratégies étaient possibles
					

FIGAROVOX/ENTRETIEN - Le gouvernement français n’a pas appris de ses erreurs commises en février dernier, analyse Roland Moreau. Selon l’ancien directeur général des affaires sociales et de la santé de la ville de Paris, d’autres stratégies étaient possibles, comme celle choisie par la...




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> L'agence du CT ne répond surtout pas au téléphone. On doit être 10 000 à téléphoner...


C'est bon ça ne ferme pas, CT maintenu


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le contrôle technique de la bagnole prévu en juin, finalement obtenu pour mercredi 4 prochain et payé par internet pourra-t-il avoir lieu ?
> L'agence du CT ne répond surtout pas au téléphone. On doit être 10 000 à téléphoner...


Des news de ce CT ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Octobre 2020)

Pénurie de PQ/pâtes chez vous ?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321787964142268416


----------



## chafpa (29 Octobre 2020)

Bof, par chez moi c'est pas les vins d'Alsace ni du Jura qui manque dans la cave


----------



## Sly54 (29 Octobre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Je dois déménager le 17/11 puis emménager le 16/12, avec signature d'actes notariés les 18/11 et 15/12 ... les déménagements dans une même région restent-ils possibles ? La réponse semble être plus ou moins oui.


Un déménagement, ça doit passer. Mais la signature des actes notariés peut être très compliquée, les notaires pouvant être réfractaires au numérique (c'est du vécu du 1er confinement ).


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Octobre 2020)

Reconfinement : ce qui est autorisé, restreint ou interdit en France
					

Ecoles, travail, déplacements… Les Décodeurs font le point sur les restrictions qui s’appliquent depuis le 30 octobre pour tenter d’endiguer l’épidémie de Covid-19.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## boninmi (30 Octobre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Un déménagement, ça doit passer. Mais la signature des actes notariés peut être très compliquée, les notaires pouvant être réfractaires au numérique (c'est du vécu du 1er confinement ).


Dans mon cas il ont l'air prêts.


----------



## patlek (30 Octobre 2020)

En tout cas, moi j' ai acheté un vélo d' appartement. Le premier confinement, j' avais pas bougé beaucoup, donc là, on peut etre reconfiné un mois, pas de soucis...

Et si je suis crevé, j' ai pas long à faire pour rentrer cez moi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Qu'avez-vous prévu pour tenir pendant ces 4 semaines ?


4 semaines je n'y crois pas, on sera confiné jusqu'au 31 janvier 2021 je pense


boninmi a dit:


> Je dois déménager le 17/11 puis emménager le 16/12, avec signature d'actes notariés les 18/11 et 15/12 ... les déménagements dans une même région restent-ils possibles ? La réponse semble être plus ou moins oui.


Oui possible en ce qui concerne les actes, mon voisin notaire et, accessoirement le patron de Maman, nounou de ses bambins. Lui n'est pas réfractaire, il aime bien tout faire de chez lui !


chafpa a dit:


> Bof, par chez moi c'est pas les vins d'Alsace ni du Jura qui manque dans la cave


Cave rempli entre les vins d'Alsace, récemment livré en provenance de là-bas + vins rouge, rosé...Je suis paré pour...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Octobre 2020)

Disneyland Paris est fermé jusqu'au 12 février... ils sont pessimistes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321750087324831746


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Octobre 2020)

Commerces: le gouvernement interdit la vente de livres
					

Face à la bronca, Bercy a obligé la Fnac à fermer son rayon livres. D’autres commerces contraints à l’inactivité, comme les magasins de vêtements et de jouets, se révoltent à leur tour.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Il est donc démontré que lire et écouter de la musique provoque le COVID ? 

Non pas. Les libraires étant arbitrairement mises au bord de la faillite, le gouvernement juge que personne ne doit plus se procurer un produit "culturel" en raison d'une distorsion de concurrence qu'il a artificiellement créé. Quid d'Amazon ? Un conseil : commandez avant que les oukases de Bercy ne s'en occupent.

Liberté de circuler : néant
Liberté d'expression : néant
Liberté de penser : néant
Liberté de commerce : néant

Bienvenue dans la "startup nation". Votre seul droit : travailler si vous avez encore un emploi. Votre avenir : payer la facture de toute cette chienlit gouvernementale.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2020)

Vous pensez que le confinement va être long ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2020)

chafpa a dit:


> Bof, par chez moi c'est pas les vins d'Alsace ni du Jura qui manque dans la cave


Boire seul , c'est pas le top


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Octobre 2020)

On vis dans un monde où l’on se doit de se divertir, se cultiver, se demerder et surtout travailler SEUL. J’ajouterai  et Dieu...pour tous Amen


----------



## chafpa (30 Octobre 2020)

Qui te dis que je suis seul ?


----------



## chafpa (30 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous pensez que le confinement va être long ?


6 semaines comme chez nos voisins belges ..... jusqu'au 13 décembre *(?) *


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2020)

chafpa a dit:


> 6 semaines comme chez nos voisins belges ..... jusqu'au 13 décembre *(?) *


Plus j'espère ,car en aussi peu de temps ne changera rien , il faut être réaliste , deconfiner avant noël , pour ce reconfiner juste après c'est ridicule .


----------



## Romuald (31 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous pensez que le confinement va être long ?


Bien sur. 
"Ils" l'ont mis pour un mois histoire de ne pas déclencher un bordel monstre en laissant espérer au bon peuple qu'ils pourront faire leurs courses et passer Noël chez les grands-parents, mais ce n'est pas en un mois que ça va renverser la tendance alors qu'il en a fallu trois au printemps, sans la grippe d'automne qui va venir se rajouter et pour une deuxième vague qu"ils" disent plus violente que la première.
C'est le moment d'acheter des actions A....Z..N


----------



## patlek (31 Octobre 2020)

chafpa a dit:


> 6 semaines comme chez nos voisins belges ..... jusqu'au 13 décembre *(?) *



Sortir tous au 13 Décembre?? 

Allez courir les magazins pour les cadeaux de fetes de fin d' années, et la bouffetail pour faire bombance en famille et avec les amis, et la fiesta du 31 Décembre.... innombrables clusters en vue....

J' ai des doutes.

Et se reconfiner pour 2 mois ensuite....

la fin d' années va etre trés compliquée a gérer. Je ne sais pas ce que décidera le gouvernement, mais quoi qu'il décide, ce sera le merdier.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Octobre 2020)

Je mise sur un déconfinement la semaine du 21 au 27 décembre ainsi que celle du 28 au 3 janvier (pour faire plaisir à la population). Le tout suivi d'un nouveau confinement le 4 janvier


----------



## boninmi (31 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je mise sur un déconfinement la semaine du 21 au 27 décembre ainsi que celle du 28 au 3 janvier (pour faire plaisir à la population). Le tout suivi d'un nouveau confinement le 4 janvier


C'était ma prévision aussi à peu de chose près un peu plus haut


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Octobre 2020)

L'année 2020 j'établis un rapport EtreChek car le coup de Malwarebytes a échoué, verdict c'est un virus. Je me re-formate


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> C'était ma prévision aussi à peu de chose près un peu plus haut


Pas de déconfinement avant Fin Janvier  , voir plus


----------



## aCLR (31 Octobre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> déconfite


Hum… Ça me fait penser au poulet rôti de l'autre jour !

Dans le four, la volaille s'arrosait tous les quarts-d'heure. Dans l'assiette, les pommes de terre rondement dorées renfermaient un chair confite à souhait. Mouillée de sauce, cette douceur en bouche accompagnait divinement une viande juteuse. À l'envie, son moelleux rivalisait de friandise avec le confit d'amidon.

Hé hé, c'était un régal pour mon second cerveau !


Après cet interlude culinaire, voici venue la bonne nouvelle tout aussi gastronomique qui ravira votre encéphale ! Vous pouvez vous ruer sur le pangolin en barquette ! Il n'est pas à l'origine de la pandémie ! Si si !


----------



## patlek (31 Octobre 2020)

Moi, je parie sur un déconfinement le 15 Décembre.

Ensuite ruée dans les magasins pour les cadeaux de fin d' années, agglutination aux caisses; ruée dans les magasins de bouffe, ensuite; réveillon de Noêl; avec mémé, pépé, toute la famile, les gosses et tout!, la rigolade, le pinard et tout... ensuite, réveillon du premier de l' an, grosse poilade, minuit, tout le monde se fait la bise et tout et "Bonne Année 2021!!! " la poilade et tout!!!!...

Ensuite, en Janvier, ce que les historien du futur appellerons  "The Third wave", une vague immense , énorme, un tsunami!!!!!!... L'APOCALYPSE!!!!!!

Et en Février, il ne restera que quelques survivant, hagards, perdus...

Sur ce, et par avance "Bonne année 2021!!!


----------



## chafpa (31 Octobre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je parie sur un déconfinement le 15 Décembre.


*+1*, il y aura un "couvre-feu aménagé" pendant la seconde quinzaine de décembre pour permettre les fêtes de fin d'année.

On remettra le couvercle après.


----------



## aCLR (31 Octobre 2020)

> Ton confinement 2.0 se passe-t-il bien ?


Vouiiiii…

J'me suis reconverti en validateur de messages prémonitoires…

_« Madame Irma sort de ces corps !!! » 

« Allez plutôt sur les sites de paris en ligne ! La côte pour "une sortie du confinement sous quinzaine" va vous rendre riche !!! » _


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Vouiiiii…
> 
> Je m'suis reconverti en validateur de messages prémonitoires…
> 
> ...


Et toi ton avis ?


----------



## boninmi (1 Novembre 2020)

Je lutte en cette période de confinement contre d'autres espèces invasives que le coronavirus

les "gendarmes" (petite punaise allongée noire et rouge) qui pullulent dans la maison et surtout la véranda; espèce endémique ici
les coccinelles asiatiques apparues depuis quelques années avec de probables importations de plantes; elles ont pratiquement fait disparaître nos coccinelles locales et pullulent concomitamment avec les gendarmes
les frelons asiatiques qui attaquent en ce moment ma ruche; j'en prends des dizaines dans le piège à frelons, mais il en reste encore et ils sont trois ou quatre à la fois devant l'entrée de la ruche; heureusement ces connards se battent entre eux, si les virus faisaient pareil ce serait bien; et les abeilles semblent avoir appris à se défendre, elles font bloc et leur masse arrive à faire peur aux frelons; hélas ça ne marche pas toujours, il y en a une qui y passe de temps en temps; j'en tue aussi avec une planchette si je suis assez rapide
une lueur d'espoir dans cette guerre implacable: la pyrale du buis semble avoir disparu, déjouant toutes les prédictions; peut-être parce qu'elle avait bouffé tous les buis et qu'elle est morte de faim; les buis ont perdu toutes leurs feuilles mais ils repoussent; si le virus nous bouffe tous, est-ce qu'on va repousser ?
Sinon j'ai redressé mon olivier, couché plusieurs fois par les dernières tempêtes; je l'ai amarré à trois piquets et l'ai élagué sévèrement pour diminuer sa prise aux vent; j'ai récolté quelques dizaines d'olives au passage
On s'amuse bien en temps de confinement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Novembre 2020)

D'après Mickey se sera du 30 oct au 18 dec 
Et du 04 janv au 12 fev


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> D'après Mickey se sera du 30 oct au 18 dec
> Et du 04 janv au 12 fev


Vous faites confiance a une souris ?


----------



## Romuald (1 Novembre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> j'en tue aussi avec une planchette si je suis assez rapide


HS : Un copain de la campagne qui a trois ruches m'assure que la raquette de tennis ou de badminton est assez efficace : ils la sentent moins arriver et en général ça leur flingue les ailes, les assomme ou encore mieux les décapite.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2020)

C'est la guerre des commerces ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est la guerre des commerces ?


Les Grandes surfaces je n'appelle pas ça du commerces, les gros n'ont pas à bouffer les petits. Ça tue le village.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Novembre 2020)

De mon côté, ça ne se passe pas trop mal pour l'instant ... Merci !  

Grand amateur de documentaires animaliers, je me laisse aller sans retenue à ma passion.

Au plus j'en regarde et au plus je me dis que l'homme paraît "petit" et "ridicule" par rapport au règne animal dans son ensemble.

Pas plus tard que hier, j'ai regardé un docu sur le bousier ... cet insecte ô combien attachant et utile qui passe sa vie dans la merde à pousser sans relâche des boules de merde avec ténacité, courage et surtout sans se plaindre.

Oui, son destin tout tracé, c'est de pousser des boules de merde jusqu'à ce qu'il crève !  ... Vous m'avez bien entendu : des boules de merde qu'il doit en plus défendre au péril de sa vie tout au long du chemin contre ceux qui veulent lui voler sa merde.

Et nous, pauvres humains débiles, qui ne ratons pas une occasion de nous plaindre de tout et de rien ... du confinement, du temps qu'il fait, des magasins qui sont fermés, des voisins chiants, des modérateurs tatillons etc... etc...

Ayons une pensée pour cette petite créature courageuse, tenace et déterminée et prenons en de la graine.

Et si jamais, on est dans la merde, ce qui arrive à tout le monde, il suffit de se dire qu'il suffit de la pousser pour en sortir ! Encore faut-il qu'on le veuille et qu'on ait le courage de le faire !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Les Grandes surfaces je n'appelle pas ça du commerces, les gros n'ont pas à bouffer les petits. Ça tue le village.


C'est déjà fait .
Maintenant les grandes surfaces ce font bouffer par les géants du net .


----------



## Romuald (2 Novembre 2020)

Bon, ben ça-y-est. Chômage partiel dès mercredi. Mon cholestérol ne va pas aimer si j'en crois l'expérience de la première vague


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Bon, ben ça-y-est. Chômage partiel dès mercredi. Mon cholestérol ne va pas aimer si j'en crois l'expérience de la première vague



Foi gras et sauternes (ou montbazillac).


----------



## peyret (2 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est déjà fait .



Salut à tous,

...petite anecdote

Je suis passé dans une librairie pour acheter un livre.....distance 5 km
L'avait pas en stock.....
La librairie l'a commandé..... et devait me téléphoner 
Il n'a jamais téléphoné....
Au bout de 10 jours je suis allé voir.....
Il m'a répondu qu'il avait oublié de le commander..... (j'aurais pu téléphoner, mais bon)
Donc, je suis reparti ....

et commande chez Amazon, je l'ai eu le lendemain !!!
Chercher l'erreur....

(et en plus dans une bibliothèque municipale.... pour "chercher" un livre : ils utilisaient Amazon... au lieu de leur "minitel" de recherche interne)

....les commerces avec "vitrine" sont mal barrés....


----------



## chafpa (2 Novembre 2020)

peyret a dit:


> et commande chez Amazon, je l'ai eu le lendemain !!!
> Chercher l'erreur....


Y'a pas d'erreur n'en déplaise aux détracteurs de Amazon and Co !


----------



## Romuald (2 Novembre 2020)

peyret a dit:


> les commerces avec "vitrine" sont mal barrés


Ca dépend lesquels. Commande samedi par mail chez le mien, réponse dans la journée, et RV pour un 'pick and go' à venir. L'essayer c'est l'adopter !


Moonwalker a dit:


> Foi gras et sauternes (ou montbazillac).


Avec la perte de salaire (la boite ne compense pas) plutôt bourguignon et pinot noir de base.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Foi gras et sauternes (ou montbazillac).


Je viens de rentrer un Domaine du Tariquet, Premières grives… Je suis impatient de le goûter !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> ...petite anecdote
> 
> ...


C'est triste , mais c'est la réalité


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2020)

Ben oui.

J'ai commandé hier soir sur Amazon tous mes achats "culture" prévus pour novembre, dont trois livres que je comptais acquérir en librairie. Il y a actuellement un fort lobbying contre Amazon (Bachelot, Hidalgo, les grandes surfaces qui viennent de se faire cocues par le premier ministre, les "petits commerçants" qui réclament "justice", etc.) et cela pourrait aboutir à de nouvelles restrictions. Les pré-commandes passées sont généralement honorées, donc...


----------



## aCLR (3 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> donc...


What else ?!


----------



## Gwen (3 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca dépend lesquels. Commande samedi par mail chez le mien, réponse dans la journée, et RV pour un 'pick and go' à venir. L'essayer c'est l'adopter !
> 
> Avec la perte de salaire (la boite ne compense pas) plutôt bourguignon et pinot noir de base.


Moi, étant à mon compte, ça sera plutôt pâte au beurre sans beurre pour les jours à venir. :-(


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ben oui.
> 
> J'ai commandé hier soir sur Amazon tous mes achats "culture" prévus pour novembre, dont trois livres que je comptais acquérir en librairie. Il y a actuellement un fort lobbying contre Amazon (Bachelot, Hidalgo, les grandes surfaces qui viennent de se faire cocues par le premier ministre, les "petits commerçants" qui réclament "justice", etc.) et cela pourrait aboutir à de nouvelles restrictions. Les pré-commandes passées sont généralement honorées, donc...


Que vont être les produits de premières nécessités  ? C'est le risque de la création d'un marché parallèle !


----------



## patlek (3 Novembre 2020)

Hors de question pour moi d' utiliser amazon.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Novembre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, étant à mon compte, ça sera plutôt pâte au beurre sans beurre pour les jours à venir


Sans pâtes pour moi, reste l'eau salée


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2020)

#Les4V pic.twitter.com/X4ktlpXCs7


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Hors de question pour moi d' utiliser amazon.



C'est ton droit le plus strict. Le gouvernement ne fait rien pour le défendre, malheureusement.









						Reconfinement : le gouvernement embarrassé par les polémiques sur Amazon
					

Les appels de ministres ou d’élus à ne pas faire ses achats chez le leader mondial de l’e-commerce se multiplient.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




Je relève une phrase ahurissante de sottise du premier ministre :
_« peut-être, pendant ce mois-ci, retarder ou décaler _[des achats]_, plutôt que de commander, sur un grand site étranger, des produits par Internet »_

Un grand site étranger ? Amazon a ses dépots en FRANCE, emploie son personnel en FRANCE, paye les charges sociales en FRANCE, redistribue la TVA en FRANCE. Les livreurs travaillent en FRANCE, avec des véhicules immatriculés en FRANCE, qui roulent avec du carburant acheté et taxé en FRANCE. La grande majorité des "boutiques" de l'Amazon Marketplace sont des petites entreprises FRANÇAISES.

La France est donc si riche, avec une dette qui atteint maintenant 120 % d'un PIB en berne, qu'elle peut se permettre de s'asseoir sur les recettes fiscales générées tout azimut par l'activité d'Amazon, le "grand site étranger".

C'est le gouvernement Castex qui me semble étranger à l'intelligence à moins que son objectif soit d'étrangler totalement l'activité économique du pays.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est le gouvernement Castex qui me semble étranger à l'intelligence à moins que son objectif soit d'étrangler totalement l'activité économique du pays.


J'ai aussi cette impression


----------



## aCLR (5 Novembre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Hors de question pour moi d' utiliser amazon.


Le cœur de métier d'amazon, c'est le data-center !

Difficile donc aujourd'hui d'échapper aux services fournis par cet incontournable du web.

Sa plateforme marchande n'est rien d'autre qu'un marché démultipliant la jauge du garde-champêtre d'antan. Il y a juste plus de camelots à éviter.

À part ça…

Mon confinement 2.0 se déroule plutôt bien.

Déjà une semaine de remplissage d'attestation pour les sorties olfactives de Médor ! Autant ça m'amusait la fois dernière. Autant cette fois, ça commence à m'inquiéter. Et le masque sur le nez n'arrange rien !

Mais je ne vais pas vous casser la tête avec mes histoires. Vous avez déjà le moral dans les chaussettes. Ça serait salaud de ma part de vous assommer sous les signes. Franchement, ça n'est pas mon style. Non. Il faudrait que je sois aussi abattu que vous pour dire à quel point tout ça m'inquiète, surtout avec un masque sur le nez à toute heure du jour ou de la nuit.

Je n'ai jamais aimé la série Urgences ! Le beau Clooney pouvait toujours s'y dandiner masqué, je ne regardais pas ! Alors me faire porter un masque chirurgical pour sortir dans un rayon maximum, d'un kilomètre autour de mon domicile, ça commence à me peser. Je vais finir par me croire malade. Un fusible va griller là-haut et je vais me trouver une pathologie. Avec les vieilles douleurs réveillées par l'automne, je vais vite m'en choisir une. Et comme ça, elle validera ce port du masque par-delà la pandémie. Ainsi masqué, je ne serais plus simplement à l'abri d'un virus mortel mais aussi en convalescence d'un pétage de plomb.

Dans un centre commercial la veille du confinement, j'ai croisé une femme encombrée d'une dizaine de boîtes de masques. Elle en avait plein les bras. C'était bizarre. Ça n'a pas de rapport avec mon appréhension. C'était juste pour dire une banalité du quotidien de nos congénères. Si ça se tombe même, elle en a un réel besoin… Croiser une nana sous une montagne de masques ne fait pas d'elle une vendeuse à la sauvette. Enfin si, mais peut-être pas. Enfin bref… _Médor ?!_


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2020)

Pour ma part , rien a voir avec le premier confinement .
J'ai du boulot par dessus la tete et je peux me déplacer comme je le désir partout .
Dans canton ou je travail le confinement a démarrer Mercredi .


Les manifestations privées et publiques sont interdites au-delà de 5 personnes, sauf si la cellule familiale est plus importante. Les funérailles peuvent se tenir dans la stricte intimité des familles.
Les lieux suivants sont fermés: cafés, restaurants, bars, musées, cinémas, salles de concert, théâtres, casinos, salles de jeux, établissements de loisirs, centres de sport et de bien-être (fitness).
Les écoles et garderies restent ouvertes.
Les commerces restent ouverts, moyennant un plan de protection.
Les cantines d'entreprises ou des lieux de formation peuvent continuer de fonctionner.
Les lieux d'étude comme les salles de lecture et bibliothèques restent ouverts.
Les night clubs et discothèques restent fermés.
Le port du masque est obligatoire dans les lieux publics clos, les lieux de travail intérieurs, les véhicules à partir de deux occupants (sauf personnes du même ménage), les zones de forte affluence, définies par les communes.
C'est moins sévère que sur la France , surtout pour les commerces .
Mais ce qui me surprend le plus , c'est le nombre de voitures sur la route .
Tout le monde travail ??

Bon courage à vous tous  
​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Novembre 2020)

Je travaille, mais j'ai la chance d'être à 100% en télétravail cette semaine.
Fin de semaine dernière, je n'ai pas vu de différence par rapport à d'habitude dans les transports en commun...


----------



## Romuald (5 Novembre 2020)

Ben moi ça se passe un peu moins bien que le premier depuis que j'ai appris que j'étais le seul de mon équipe à être mis au chomdu soi-disant partiel. En gros, _tu ne fais rien d'essentiel, on peut se passer de toi_. Tant qu'à faire ils n'avaient qu'à me proposer une rupture conventionnelle. Vivement la retraite !


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les commerces restent ouverts, moyennant un plan de protection.





Aujourd'hui, deux gamines déconfites devant le présentoir Barbie : interdit à la vente.


----------



## aCLR (5 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> déconfites


Ah non ! Je m'insurge… Hé hé

C'est déjà ton running gag pour le prochain déconfinement ! Tu ne peux pas nous servir de la déconfiture à tout bout de champ. Déconcertées, déroutées, désemparées voire désarçonnées, étaient ces deux gamines mais sûrement pas déconfites ! Même si cette situation confine à l'absurde !


----------



## patlek (5 Novembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Sans pâtes pour moi, reste l'eau salée



Moi, j' ai meme plus de quoi acheté tu sel!!


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Novembre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, j' ai meme plus de quoi acheté tu sel!!


C'est facile pour moi au bord de la mer...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben moi ça se passe un peu moins bien que le premier depuis que j'ai appris que j'étais le seul de mon équipe à être mis au chomdu soi-disant partiel. En gros, _tu ne fais rien d'essentiel, on peut se passer de toi_. Tant qu'à faire ils n'avaient qu'à me proposer une rupture conventionnelle. Vivement la retraite !


Ah Merde 
c'est pas très agréable  
C'est quand la retraite  ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, j' ai meme plus de quoi acheté tu sel!!


Monte une cagnotte sur le net


----------



## aCLR (5 Novembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est facile pour moi au bord de la mer...


… de pousser le filet à crevettes à moins d'un kilomètre pendant une heure afin d'agrémenter l'eau salée !


----------



## Madalvée (5 Novembre 2020)

Les comportements de mes collègues et le monde plus important que d'habitude dehors m'ont fait prendre une décision. J'ai obtenu un congé sans solde et je me terre chez moi.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2020)

Il y a une chose que je comprend pas trop,
Ce soir , je passe devant un magasin qui a des idées de génie ( Pour ne pas citer le nom)
et a ma surprise , ils sont ouvert


----------



## patlek (7 Novembre 2020)

En tout cas, moi, je commence a souffrir et a saturer.

Là, on est parti pour encore au moins un mois, peut etre deux. 

Si c' est pas deux, on risque une troisième vague, parce que les fétes de fins d' années seront un véritable merdier (Je ne vois pas comment çà va etre geré, il y aurat au minimum un couvre feu, et si noel peut etre zappé, le nouvel an, je pense que les jeunes vont vouloir se retrouver, et pas le passer enfermés dans leurs chambres: d'ou: risque de "cluster" en quantité)

je vais finir 2020 sur les rotules.


----------



## chafpa (7 Novembre 2020)

Tu commences seulement à saturer ?

Perso, il y a déjà longtemps que j'ai dépassé ce cap, normal je suis oldy !


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> je vais finir 2020 sur les rotules.


Trop de boulot ? Ou bien épuisé de rester enfermé chez toi ?


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Novembre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> En tout cas, moi, je commence a souffrir et a saturer.
> 
> Là, on est parti pour encore au moins un mois, peut etre deux.
> 
> ...




Noël sera forcément zappé. 
Avec son âge et son poids, le Père Noël fait clairement partie des populations à risques... 
Il va falloir le confiner !...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> En tout cas, moi, je commence a souffrir et a saturer.
> 
> Là, on est parti pour encore au moins un mois, peut etre deux.
> 
> ...


Ils ne vont  déconfiner avant Noel pour relancer un peu l'économie ?

J'ai des doutes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Novembre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> je vais finir 2020 sur les rotules.


Et moi sur le cul. 
Mon fauteuil n'aura pas sa révision annuelle qu'il n'a pas pu avoir l'an dernier...


----------



## patlek (8 Novembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Trop de boulot ? Ou bien épuisé de rester enfermé chez toi ?


Epuisé d'etre enfermé chez moi...

La libertad por le senor Patlek; por favor!


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2020)

Le boulot  reprend de plus en plus 
Je suis assez surpris , mais Noel approche


----------



## Sly54 (8 Novembre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Epuisé d'etre enfermé chez moi...


Courage. C'est dur pour tout le monde, même si c'est plus dur pour certains…


----------



## aCLR (12 Novembre 2020)

_— Vous en reprendrez bien pour une quinzaine !?_


----------



## Madalvée (13 Novembre 2020)

Avec un peu de chance on aura téléchargé Big Sur d'ici là…


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> De mon côté, ça ne se passe pas trop mal pour l'instant ... Merci !
> 
> Grand amateur de documentaires animaliers, je me laisse aller sans retenue à ma passion.
> 
> ...


Salut TheBig

C'est bien de penser aux petites bêtes, des fois, ça donne du recul !
Bon pour le confinement, maintenant que je suis à la retraite, j'avoue que, privilégié, je supporte sans trop de souci. Bien sûr j'aimerais aller faire un tour dans les Corbières l'après-midi, aller passer quelques jours en Lozère mais j'ai quelques centaines de livres en retard à lire, quelques milliers à relire, des photos à trier, des vieux négatifs à numériser, c'est pas encore cette fois-ci que je vais avoir le temps de m'ennuyer (et pas de problème pour commander et récupérer des bouquins chez mon libraire local et augmenter les piles en attente…)

Je plains les jeunes qui ne peuvent profiter de leur jeunesse autant que je l'ai fait à l'époque (lointaine mais longue…) et tous ceux qui ont des problèmes de boulot (en commençant par les musiciens, le spectacle vivant, et tous ceux qui tournent autour). Bon courage à tous et dites-vous que c'est un moment à passer et que, quand on est jeune, on a des chances d'avoir plein d'années pour se rattraper (moi je me suis rattrapé par avance, je serais mal venu de me plaindre aujourd'hui !).

Bon je m'en vais retrouver Sagesse-Profonde alias Lu Zhi-shen, Lin Chong et tous les autres jubilatoires protagonistes de "Au bord de l'eau", il ne m'en reste guère plus de 1500 pages à lire à moins que je ne continue le tome 2 des "Mémoires d'outre-tombe" ou avance un peu dans "Martin Eden". Il faudrait vraiment que je me confine un peu plus.

Pour terminer et en parallèle aux bousiers de TheBig (j'aime bien ces petites bêtes aussi et puis Jean-Henri Fabre en a si bien parlé), une petite photo de Cerambyx Cerdo femelle, histoire de vous dire qu'il vaut mieux rester au chaud, des fois qu'on trouve ça dans la rue !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2020)

Pas de grandes surprises dans les annonces de Jean Castex 
à voir dans 15 jours .........


----------



## Franz59 (13 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas de grandes surprises dans les annonces de Jean Castex
> à voir dans 15 jours .........


Oui, tout ça pour ça...


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2020)

Luc G a dit:


> (moi je me suis rattrapé par avance, je serais mal venu de me plaindre aujourd'hui !).
> 
> Bon je m'en vais retrouver Sagesse-Profonde alias Lu Zhi-shen, Lin Chong et tous les autres jubilatoires protagonistes de "Au bord de l'eau", il ne m'en reste guère plus de 1500 pages à lire


On n'a le temps que quand on le prend. Quand on le prend par avance sur les échéances qui le font perdre.​​Quant à "Au bord de l'eau" : magnifique. J'adore toutes ces scènes de beuveries immenses qui débouchent sur des castagnes surdimensionnées.​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Quant à "Au bord de l'eau" : magnifique. J'adore toutes ces scènes de beuveries immenses qui débouchent sur des castagnes surdimensionnées.


les scènes de beuverie il en a aussi entre Lola, cheminée et canapé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Novembre 2020)

J’envoie des poussières hallucinogènes de mon courage à tous ceux qui n’en peuvent plus
On a une pomme


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2020)

Je ne ressent pas le confinement car je bouge toute la semaine  et en ce moment le week end , je retape un logement que je viens d'acquérir .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, Je voudrais savoir si dans ce fil dédié au 2ème confinement, je pouvais m'exprimer, raisonnablement bien sûr  ?
Quelqu'un m'a dit en mai dernier, "laisse nous prendre soin de toi" "belle princesse carossée de MacG". Vous êtes tous mes papas, j'ai besoin de vous, vous m'avez redonné confiance en moi et j'entretiens ma foutu cervelle grâce à vous.
Mon fil "qu'est-ce que je vous sert ?" étant sur le banc de touche et vivre confiné ça me connait assez. 
Nous sommes bien en terrasse d'un bar, virtuel, et le seul qui reste open. 
J'ai besoin d'écrire, l'écriture est mon refuge, ça m'apaise donc @Romuald et @Toum'aï qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Novembre 2020)

Mes hommages, madame.
C'est également in bar "littéraire" => aucun problème !


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> donc @Romuald et @Toum'aï qu'en pensez-vous ?


Rien, nous sommes modos de portfolio, pas du bar


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Novembre 2020)

@aCLR il en penses quoi alors ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Novembre 2020)

J'ai besoin de vous pour m'aider à supporter ma vie, + de confinement, êtes-vous d'accord ?
Qui est modo de quoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2020)

Toujours dans la rénovation , je viens de finir la cuisine
Enfin " Je" 
j'ai juste suivi les idées et fais la peinture  

Ce sera un logement pour me poser ou pour mettre en location . Avec une belle vue sur la tour de Champel .
A définir a la fin des travaux 
Je laisse la place aux professionnels pour les travaux


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Novembre 2020)

@aCLR way back machine to January 2006. Avant tous disaient "vivement l'an 2000" et aujourd'hui tous veulent revenir à AVANT.
Vous ne trouvez pas que notre pays est aller trop vite en besogne ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2020)

J'ai jamais vu autant de monde dans les magasins de bricolage


----------



## Sly54 (17 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avec une belle vue sur la tour de Champel .


Ca doit être sympa comme vue


----------



## chafpa (17 Novembre 2020)

Et maintenant il y a même une (grande) enseigne ouverte le dimanche depuis le 18 octobre 2020 mais fermé quand même à l'heure du déjeuner ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Novembre 2020)

Une pièce à acheter en supermarché (il ont ça en stock) pour le support des rideaux... Ben impossible de l'acheter (rayon fermé à cause du confinement). Obligé de commander ça sur amazon


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Une pièce à acheter en supermarché (il ont ça en stock) pour le support des rideaux... Ben impossible de l'acheter (rayon fermé à cause du confinement). Obligé de commander ça sur amazon


Pas de magasins de bricolage ?


----------



## chafpa (17 Novembre 2020)

Toutes les GSB (*G*randes *S*urfaces de* B*ricolage) sont ouvertes à ce jour !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas de magasins de bricolage ?


Il y en avait un grand à côté du supermarché il y a quelques années, mais il a fermé.
Donc maintenant, aucun magasin de bricolage à côté de chez moi. Obligé de me déplacer (15min via les transports en commun). Alors avec la limite de 1km ...


----------



## chafpa (17 Novembre 2020)

Je te plains


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il y en avait un grand à côté du supermarché il y a quelques années, mais il a fermé.
> Donc maintenant, aucun magasin de bricolage à côté de chez moi. Obligé de me déplacer (15min via les transports en commun). Alors avec la limite de 1km ...


C’est pas plus pour faire des courses ?


----------



## Romuald (17 Novembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Alors avec la limite de 1km


La limite d’un km c’est seulement pour le jogging ou médor.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C’est pas plus pour faire des courses ?


Ben c'est des courses...



Romuald a dit:


> La limite d’un km c’est seulement pour le jogging ou médor.


Et la limite de 1h aussi ?

De toute façon, tant que ce n'est pas "indispensable". Je crois que ce sera bon pour une amende.
Ce n'est pas comme si c'était le chauffe-eau qui m'avait lâché


----------



## Romuald (18 Novembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Et la limite de 1h aussi ?


Oui, si on considère que ce n'est précisé que pour ces deux motifs (points 9 et 10)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Novembre 2020)

Regardons les points positifs de ce confinement, plutôt que vous braquer sur ses aspects négatifs. Et ça ira mieux. Profitez de l'instant T !
Plus présent pour vos proches, plus de temps pour entretenir votre habitation et le summum : vous pouvez boire, faire des descente plus rapide qu'à vélo. 
Vous n'avez plus à rentrez chez oui, puisque vous y êtes !

Pour ma part mes parents, enfin, s'occupe de moi même si vu leur âge, c'est moi qui entretien leur mémoire


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2020)

Pour les courses , pas de limite de temps


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour les courses , pas de limite de temps


C'est logique : 

pour la course (à pied), c'est une heure
pour les courses comme il y en a plusieurs, c'est plusieurs heures et comme le nombre n'est pas précisé…

Et sinon, si certains manquent d'espace et hésitent à lire "Au bord de l'eau" (qui effectivement pourrait s'appeler aussi "Au vin qui déborde", vous pouvez lie "Nuages" de Juan José Saer (éditions Le Tripode). Ça se passe en Argentine, pays d'origine de Saer, en 1804 à part l'introduction. Le narrateur relate son séjour en Argentine comme médecin dans un "asile" plus humain qu'à l'habitude en cette période et surtout son voyage pour convoyer 5 malades de Santa Fe à Buenos Aires le long du Parana, ou plus exactement dans la grande plaine argentine à l'ouest du Parana. Outre quelques personnages assez croquignolesques (parmi les malades ou parmi les autres) dont une malade, religieuse nymphomane mais pour la plus grande gloire de Jésus-Christ, il y a surtout comme presque toujours chez Saer le questionnement sur le rapport qu'on a au monde, la réalité du monde et la sienne. Personnellement, ses livres me procurent toujours un grand plaisir même si je ne suis pas sûr que ça convienne à tout le monde : l'écriture est simple, ce n'est pas ça qui peut poser problème mais plutôt, pour certains, le gauchissement de ce qui pourrait être un roman d'aventure vers un questionnement métaphysique, sans grandes phrases ni mots ronflants, c'est juste qu'on sent bien que le sujet est là. L'éditeur a rajouté en post-face une petit texte de Saer expliquant l'origine de son livre mais finissant par une pirouette encore plus parlante que le reste et qui finit par : "Peut-être que ces raisons, qui, mises en ordre et par écrit, paraissent si importantes, sont en réalité secondaires, tandis que les véritables, elles, à l'abri de tout discours, continuent d'être - surtout pour moi - inconnues."


----------



## chafpa (18 Novembre 2020)

Luc G a dit:


> C'est logique :
> 
> pour les courses comme il y en a plusieurs, c'est plusieurs heures et comme le nombre n'est pas précisé…


Dans la limite de 24 heures toutefois, du moins sur l'attestation gérée par l'application sur iPhone.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2020)

chafpa a dit:


> Dans la limite de 24 heures toutefois, du moins sur l'attestation gérée par l'application sur iPhone.


Merci de l'info


----------



## boninmi (19 Novembre 2020)

Ça y est, maison vendue, départ d'Ardèche, confinement à Grenoble pour un mois où je n'ai qu'une connexion limitée. Je serai moins présent sur ce forum pendant ce temps.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Ça y est, maison vendue, départ d'Ardèche, confinement à Grenoble pour un mois où je n'ai qu'une connexion limitée. Je serai moins présent sur ce forum pendant ce temps.


Bon courage pour ton déménagement


----------



## chafpa (19 Novembre 2020)

Oui mais déménager en Ardèche n'est pas une corvée .... insurmontable  

J'ai failli le faire il y a 15 ans (Picardie > Ardèche) et puis cela ne s'est pas fait et s'est conclu il y a 5 ans par un déménagement Picardie > Alsace ...... ah les enfants, impossible de  les laisser à 600 kilomètres de soi.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2020)

chafpa a dit:


> Oui mais déménager en Ardèche n'est pas une corvée .... insurmontable
> 
> J'ai failli le faire il y a 15 ans (Picardie > Ardèche) et puis cela ne s'est pas fait et s'est conclu il y a 5 ans par un déménagement Picardie > Alsace ...... ah les enfants, impossible de  les laisser à 600 kilomètres de soi.


De mémoire je crois que notre amis quitte l'Ardèche


----------



## Sly54 (20 Novembre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Ça y est, maison vendue, départ d'Ardèche, confinement à Grenoble pour un mois où je n'ai qu'une connexion limitée. Je serai moins présent sur ce forum pendant ce temps.


Tu changeras ta signature ?
spécialiste en igloos…


----------



## chafpa (20 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> De mémoire je crois que notre amis quitte l'Ardèche


J'avais mal lu  

Le pôvre, j'espère qu'il descend plus au Sud


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Novembre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Ça y est, maison vendue, départ d'Ardèche, confinement à Grenoble pour un mois où je n'ai qu'une connexion limitée. Je serai moins présent sur ce forum pendant ce temps.


Bon courage, une nouvelle vie t'attends. Je te souhaite que du positif !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2020)

*boninmi* est descendu de son nid d'aigle de l'*Ardèche* (qu'il trouvait trop en pente) à *Grenoble* (qui est dans un trou sans être un trou) où il se re*trou*ve confiné. Faut-il lui souhaiter de remonter cette pente descendante ? On de mettre le cap plus au sud ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2020)

chafpa a dit:


> J'avais mal lu
> 
> Le pôvre, j'espère qu'il descend plus au Sud


Je suis pas certain


----------



## boninmi (20 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> *boninmi* est descendu de son nid d'aigle de l'*Ardèche* (qu'il trouvait trop en pente) à *Grenoble* (qui est dans un trou sans être un trou) où il se re*trou*ve confiné. Faut-il lui souhaiter de remonter cette pente descendante ? On de mettre le cap plus au sud ?


In fine, quand nous ne serons plus con, nous espérons rejoindre une maison de plain pied dans la Drôme, dans un mois.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour les personnes en fauteuil , pas de limite de temps


et de distance


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> et de distance


C'est vraiment pas malin de changer la phrase d'une personne .tu pourrais respecter le propos de la personne que tu cite .
Je trouve cela inadmissible .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> tu pourrais respecter le propos de la personne que tu cite .


Et moi on me RESPECTE, non ! et....j'en fais pas une maladie !


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est vraiment pas malin de changer la phrase d'une personne .tu pourrais respecter le propos de la personne que tu cite .
> Je trouve cela inadmissible .



Je comprends ton point de vue. 
En effet, quand on cite quelqu'un, on cite exactement ses propos. 
Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le principe. 

Mais là, en l'occurrence, je crois que c'était loin d'être si grave que ça. 
OK, le procédé est un peu "cavalier". 
Mais de la part d'une ancienne cavalière, je le prends plutôt comme une forme d'humour ayant pris un peu trop de liberté avec ton post.  

Donc, pas grave à mon humble avis, et dans ce contexte spécifique je soutiens Nelly.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour les courses , pas de limite de temps





Jura39 a dit:


> C'est vraiment pas malin de changer la phrase d'une personne .tu pourrais respecter le propos de la personne que tu cite .
> Je trouve cela inadmissible .


C'est pas malin, je l'accorde. Veuillez m'excuser !

J'ai voulu noter au plus vite et avec ma préhension pas facile. Pour 15jours, j'ai deux auxiliaires (l'une en stage) derrière mon  cu, j'aimerais bien vous y voir. 

Après il ne faut pas le prendre pour soin, sauf si t'as quelque chose à te reprocher. 
Et puis toujours moi qui m'excuse ? vous n'avez jamais fait de bêtises ?


----------



## Sly54 (25 Novembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Donc, pas grave à mon humble avis, et dans ce contexte spécifique je soutiens Nelly.


Sans parler de "soutenir" ou "pas soutenir", la question qui aurait pu être posée est "est-ce que la modification du texte cité était volontaire ?".

Si oui, Nelly pourrait expliquer _pourquoi_.
Si non, circulez y'à rien à voir (qui n'a jamais fait de boulette dans sa vie…) 

C'était ma contribution éclair dans ce fil


----------



## Franz59 (25 Novembre 2020)

Ouh là...
On sent comme une légère surchauffe ?
Cool


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2020)

Franz59 a dit:


> Ouh là...
> On sent comme une légère surchauffe ?
> Cool


Non , aucune raison 
Pour en revenir au sujet , allez vous vous ruez dans les petits commerces ?


----------



## boninmi (25 Novembre 2020)

Franz59 a dit:


> Ouh là...
> On sent comme une légère surchauffe ?
> Cool


Juste un peu énervés par le confinement ...


----------



## patlek (25 Novembre 2020)

Moi, je suis super heureux!!! je suis comme un chien a qui on montre sa laisse!!! je saute de joie!!!!

je vais avoir droit de me déplacer jusqu' a 20 kilometres de chez moi!!!!

20 kilometres!!!!!

20 (vingt) KI LO ME TRES!!!!!
*
20 KI LO ME TRES!!!!*

(De la folie pure!!!!... enfin la libertad por le senor Patlek!!!!)

20 kilometres, incroyable!!!! j' en reviens pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Novembre 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Juste un peu énervés par le confinement ...


Si tu ajoutes la modération à priori au confinement le cocktail devient super explosif ... une étincelle et ça y est !  ... 
Et de mon côté, deux mois sans récriminations ... J'en peux plus ! 
Mais je me tiens à carreau au risque de voir le fil des poilus dégringoler dans la terrasse !


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Novembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais je me tiens à carreau au risque de voir le fil des poilus dégringoler dans la terrasse !


À propos, ils sont pas très présents les poilus en ce moment... Capitaine Gribouille s'ennuie en haut de son armoire


----------



## patlek (25 Novembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si tu ajoutes la modération à priori au confinement le cocktail devient super explosif ... une étincelle et ça y est !  ...
> Et de mon côté, deux mois sans récriminations ... J'en peux plus !
> Mais je me tiens à carreau au risque de voir le fil des poilus dégringoler dans la terrasse !


hhhaaaaaaaa...... Moi, j' ai!!!!

Je me suis fait censuré!!! 

Une blagounette basé sur Maradonna / madonna....
wwwwhhhhooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... c' était pour déconner!!!!!


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2020)

Bon , pas de ski avant le 20 Janvier 
Ça laisse le temps qu'elle tombe


----------



## aCLR (26 Novembre 2020)

> Ton confinement 2.0 se passe-t-il bien ?


Mieux que pour certains !

Pour une fois, la pitchoune* faisait un bon mot.
Manque de bol, voilà qu'elle s'est faite agonir !

Et pour quoi ?

Avoir pastiché trois mots** des couleurs de son handicap pour mieux en rire !

Bravo…

Second degré est vraiment mort !



* WheelNelly pour ceux qui ne suivent pas ! 
** dont franchement on n'a rien à carrer. Chier des bulles pour un message aussi impersonnel, c'est vraiment n'avoir rien d'autre à foutre de son temps !




Par contre les chéris, l'emploi de la troisième personne du singulier dans l'ulcération du froissé de service***, ça ne vous gène pas le moins du monde !?

Bravo…



*** Jura39 pour ceux qui ne suivent plus !
**** Bah il est passé où mon 4e point. J'étais sûr d'en avoir poser un quelque part. Bizarre… Ah non, je sais ! C'était pour noyer le poisson. Macomaniac me l'a toujours dit. _« Si tu veux noyer un type en détresse, il te faut deux outils, le lorem ipsum et la CLI »._ Et comme je ne maîtrise pas le second, je me contente de tapoter du signe… Remarque, je vais aussi tacler Zebig discrètement, il faut toujours rester fâcher avec ces ennemis. C'est signe de bonne santé ! Donc… Grand Gourou ?! Si tu veux te friter, je t'attendrai trois heures samedi dans un rayon de 20 km ! Je te préviens, j'ai une patate d'enfer !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je suis super heureux!!! je suis comme un chien a qui on montre sa laisse!!! je saute de joie!!!!
> 
> je vais avoir droit de me déplacer jusqu' a 20 kilometres de chez moi!!!!
> 
> ...


C'est génial en effet  , 
mais c'est 20 Km dans sa région il me semble ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Remarque, je vais aussi tacler Zebig discrètement, il faut toujours rester fâcher avec ces ennemis. C'est signe de bonne santé ! Donc… Grand Gourou ?! Si tu veux te friter, je t'attendrai trois heures samedi dans un rayon de 20 km ! Je te préviens, j'ai une patate d'enfer !


... Se friter avec une patate d'enfer ...  ... J'admire le jeu de mots !


----------



## Anthony (26 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Macomaniac me l'a toujours dit. _« Si tu veux noyer un type en détresse, il te faut deux outils, le lorem ipsum et la CLI »._


Et souligner les mots importants pour « faciliter » la lecture.


----------



## Franz59 (26 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour en revenir au sujet , allez vous vous ruez dans les petits commerces ?


Le + possible mais ça fait déjà un bout de temps que j'ai largué la grande distribution 
Par contre, bars, restos et ski me manquent terriblement
Une pensée à mes amis vosgiens qui manquent déjà cruellement de neige au point d'abandonner la partie (Ventron) 
Après, 20 kms, ça fait d'un terril à l'autre; comme le chantait la Souche, c'est déjà ça...


----------



## Romuald (26 Novembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Et souligner les mots importants pour « faciliter » la lecture.


Tu as oublié les *changements de graisse*, passage à _l'italique_ et autres variations de polices


----------



## aCLR (26 Novembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Et souligner les mots importants pour « faciliter » la lecture.





Romuald a dit:


> Tu as oublié les *changements de graisse*, passage à _l'italique_ et autres variations de polices


C'est ça… Moquez-vous !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2020)

Franz59 a dit:


> Le + possible mais ça fait déjà un bout de temps que j'ai largué la grande distribution
> Par contre, bars, restos et ski me manquent terriblement
> Une pensée à mes amis vosgiens qui manquent déjà cruellement de neige au point d'abandonner la partie (Ventron)
> Après, 20 kms, ça fait d'un terril à l'autre; comme le chantait la Souche, c'est déjà ça...


C’est pas mieux dans le Jura 
De toute façon Noel n’est pas la plus grosse période pour les vacances aux skis.
Pour les petits commerces, j’ai hélas peur que certains ne relèvent pas la tête .


----------



## Romuald (26 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est ça… Moquez-vous !


Le rire  est un gros producteur d'endorphine, ça fait que mon confinement se passe plutôt bien  (je ne parle pas des trucs trop souvent navrants du fil dédié )


----------



## Anthony (26 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est ça… Moquez-vous !



*Ah* bah si en plus _on a ta_ permission…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour une fois, la pitchoune* faisait un bon mot.


Oh ?   
J'ai fais quelque chose de bien ?


----------



## patlek (26 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est génial en effet  ,
> mais c'est 20 Km dans sa région il me semble ?



Non, c' est 20 kilometres autour de la voiture.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Novembre 2020)

Franz59 a dit:


> Par contre, bars, restos





Franz59 a dit:


> me manquent terriblement


Je pluuuuuuuuussssssssssooooooiiiiiieeee !


Heureusement la cave est pleine but where is Daddy'cool (my real Papa) because, my glass is empty, be careful, without my drink I make a scandal


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Non, c' est 20 kilometres autour de la voiture.


Cool


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2020)

*Confinement plus light... mais plus salé





*​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2020)

Amis de la nature, bonjour !

Dans la série des petites créatures remarquables, et après le bousier rouleur de merde, je me permets d'attirer votre attention sur le *lampyre*, qui, grâce à son abdomen luminescent a probablement été le précurseur de Tomorrow Land dans une période lointaine et reculée ! (quand la musique était encore de la vraie musique) ! 

Il a la particularité d'émettre, grâce à une substance chimique, une lumière qui ne disperse que 5% de chaleur, soit bien mieux que la meilleure des leds qui peut donc aller se rhabiller !

Le but, c'est d'attirer les faveurs de l'autre sexe (ou du même sexe selon affinités, ne soyons pas sectaire et restons inclusifs !) ... un peu comme si, par une belle soirée d'été, je me mettais nu sur le pas de la porte en agitant une zigounette fluo pour faire l'intéressant !

Alors, en attendant de me faire embarquer, je me suis surpris à penser : "Sacré coquin, ce lampyre !"


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Novembre 2020)

L'été y en a dans mon jardin...


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> L'été y en a dans mon jardin...


Fais donc gaffe aux coups de lune sur ta zigounette si tu veux, toi aussi, faire concurrence...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2020)

En parlant de documentaire animalier, mon premier essai date de 1965 quand j'ai fait une dissertation devant la classe sur l'incidence de la masturbation des baleines sur le flux et le reflux !  

Résultat : fou-rire général, renvoi de 2 jours et convocation de mon père qui, bien entendu, m'a soutenu à 100 % ! 

ps : ça c'est passé chez les Frères Maristes ... ceci expliquant cela !


----------



## Romuald (28 Novembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> comme si, par une belle soirée d'été, je me mettais nu sur le pas de la porte en agitant une zigounette fluo pour faire l'intéressant !


Méfie toi, vu sa taille tu vas attirer les lampyres femelles (ou autres, ne soyons pas sectaires)


----------



## Madalvée (28 Novembre 2020)

Bon on peut fermer ce fil parce que vu les images que je vois sur le net il n'y a plus de confinement.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2020)

Entendu ce matin dans la file devant la boulangerie !

2 dames d'un certain âge discutent :


T'as encore toujours tes douleurs au ventre ???
Oui ! J'ai rendez-vous avec le gastéropode seulement dans deux semaines !

 ... Prendre rendez-vous avec un gastéropode et s'étonner que ce soit long ... Faut lui laisser le temps d'arriver non ?

Elles étaient trop mignonnes !


----------



## aCLR (29 Novembre 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> Bon on peut fermer ce fil parce que vu les images que je vois sur le net il n'y a plus de confinement.


Pouf-pouf ?!
Ça sera toi qui y sera !?




*On ferme !*


----------

